# Solution for hedgies who knock over food and water



## Pennythepog (Mar 19, 2018)

I glued 5 jenga pieces in an E shape and put the bowls in the slots. She no longer knocks them over! Just make sure the glue is safe.


----------



## Pennythepog (Mar 19, 2018)

Pic didn’t work sorry


----------

